# PCGH-Sonderheft 03/2022: "Gaming-PC 2023" - mit Stromspar-Special, CPU- und GPU-Tabellen, Tuning, Bauvorschlägen für jedes Budget und mehr!



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Sonderheft 03/2022: "Gaming-PC 2023" - mit Stromspar-Special, CPU- und GPU-Tabellen, Tuning, Bauvorschlägen für jedes Budget und mehr!*

					Unser drittes Sonderheft des Jahres 2022 schnappt sich aktuell erhältliche Hardware und beschäftigt sich konkret mit fünf verschiedenen Bauvorschlägen als Orientierungshilfe. Damit der Kauf auch nicht zum Fehlgriff wird, gehen wir nochmal genauer auf CPU, GPU und SSD mit Top-Produkten und Co. ab und durch die immer weiter steigenden Strompreise wird auch Effizienz am Rechner immer wichtiger, weshalb wir im Doppel-Special im Heft gesondert darauf eingehen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Sonderheft 03/2022: "Gaming-PC 2023" - mit Stromspar-Special, CPU- und GPU-Tabellen, Tuning, Bauvorschlägen für jedes Budget und mehr!*


----------



## Kraizee (7. Oktober 2022)

Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, auf die Radeon RX 7000er Karten zu warten?


----------



## Schara (7. Oktober 2022)

Kraizee schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, auf die Radeon RX 7000er Karten zu warten?


Na ja, das kann man doch immer sagen, wenn AMD die Karten im November vorstellt, heißt das ja nicht, dass sie auch im November kommen, wenn sie Ende November erscheinen kündigt NV bald danach die 4070 für Jan oder Feb. an und so gehts immer weiter, man verpasst doch immer etwas, wenn man nicht ewig wartet.


----------

